# Dodgy green beans- help!!



## BohoRoasts19 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi all,

Hope someone can help. I've bought a large batch of the same bean now a couple of times from my current supplier, it's got great flavour and has proven super poplar hence why I've reordered but there's a couple of issues I've noticed with the green bean itself which have been massively more prominent this time round.

Firstly I use a 1kg roaster, this particular bean never roasts consistently- it comes out all colours. It's been sold as a single origin but is it likely it's actually a blend?

Secondly, the beans themselves are of a yellowish tone, and I'm occasionally finding 'blackish' beans in the batch. Some of the beans are often broken and one I found this afternoon was broken in two but the inside was black. Is this a sign of a super old batch of beans? I'm worried it's no good.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you have to go back to your supplier with photos or samples to show him what you mean and see what he reckons.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like multiple defects and possibly a past crop. Go back to the supplier for sure. Was the coffee graded? Was it sold as commodity coffee or speciality?


----------

